# Buck Stove in prefab questions



## livesimple (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

I bought a Buck Stove on Craig's List and I am hoping it can go in my prefab fireplace.  Now, I'm letting you know up front I know next to nothing about this.  I've asked some fireplace retailers about installing an insert, but they all want me to buy something from them for $6,000.

I've been told I need to check and see if my prefab can take an insert.  I can't find any brand or marking on it though.  I do know that it is original in the home and the home was built in 1986.

Here are some pictures of my insert and fireplace.  Please let me know what I need to do to get the stove in the insert.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 2, 2013)

A stainless liner would be a good start, can you submit pictures of the outside top and let us know the height?


----------



## livesimple (Feb 3, 2013)

livesimple said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I bought a Buck Stove on Craig's List and I am hoping it can go in my prefab fireplace. Now, I'm letting you know up front I know next to nothing about this. I've asked some fireplace retailers about installing an insert, but they all want me to buy something from them for $6,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## livesimple (Feb 3, 2013)

The measurement shown in the picture is 35.5 inches.


----------



## livesimple (Feb 3, 2013)

Let me try this again.


----------



## livesimple (Feb 3, 2013)

Here are some more pictures


----------



## livesimple (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey also, what is a stainless liner and where can I get info on them?


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 4, 2013)

NO!!
that model of buck is not zero-clearance fireplace approved. (i'm 99% sure anyways- if it does Not have a label saying it is approved for pre-fab factory built fireplaces, do not install it!)


----------



## gzecc (Feb 5, 2013)

Install that 30 yr old buck only if you want to burn your house down.  Then unfortunately the insurance company will not pay off because its not approved for that type of install. I assume you got the buck for free?


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 6, 2013)

The Buck 26000 and 27000 were UL approved free standing or in a masonry fireplace.  The problem with most zero clearance fireplaces is that they have wood framing directly up against them.  Some, however, installed with true masonry fronts have successfully had inserts installed in them.  I have gone to many fires involving inserts placed in zero clearance fireplaces and all were caused by the long term continued transfer of heat to the wood framing around the zero clearance fire place.......none where there was true masonry around them.  There are of course some modern zero clearance rated inserts, but the old Bucks were not.  Don't think they even thought of that back then.


----------



## livesimple (Feb 9, 2013)

livesimple said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I bought a Buck Stove on Craig's List and I am hoping it can go in my prefab fireplace. Now, I'm letting you know up front I know next to nothing about this. I've asked some fireplace retailers about installing an insert, but they all want me to buy something from them for $6,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## livesimple (Feb 9, 2013)

Could you guys show me some models that would work in this situation?  Anything available for around $500???


----------



## gzecc (Feb 10, 2013)

livesimple said:


> Could you guys show me some models that would work in this situation? Anything available for around $500???


 Maybe the attached can help.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-burning-insert-in-prefab-fireplaces.98185/


----------

